# in  great confusion !



## prescient (Mar 12, 2014)

hi   i am in great confusion here for my current gamer pc upgrade

my specs  will be the same  i will only  change  the mb/cpu/ram/gpu   

now without flaming between forums i have been recommended strongly not to go for the new socket 1150
due to the high rate  of failures   

Asus P8Z77V-LK motherboard
Intel i5-3570K CPU
Kingston HyperX Blu Red Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1600
GIGABYTE  GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-Bit 


ASRock Z87 Extreme4 LGA 1150
 i5-4670K Haswell
Kingston HyperX Blu Red Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1600 
GIGABYTE  GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-Bit 

as you see both settings comes in same price range , i have a strong desire to buy the new socket
but the guys who recommended the old socket are real good experts . what is tech power up opinion ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not aware of any high failure rates with Haswell sockets.  Can you be more specific?  I don't think you would go wrong with either build, but since you need a total upgrade from Socket 775, you should probably go for the newer one, Haswell.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't speak to failure rates, but if you're overclocking, Haswell is a lot trickier to work with.

A few benchmarks:  http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1158&page=8
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/579/Intel_Core_i5_i5-3570K_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-4670K.html

Performance difference is almost negligible.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

prescient said:


> i have been recommended strongly not to go for the new socket 1150



For what reason? Slightly poorer overclocking compared to Sandybridge? Besides the OC being less than stellar, they are more efficient than IVB and overclock just as well. They also offer a small percentage performance improvement. This whole 1150 being liable to fail is sheer nonsense.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For what reason? Slightly poorer overclocking compared to Sandybridge? Besides the OC being less than stellar, they are more efficient than IVB and overclock just as well. They also offer a small percentage performance improvement. This whole 1150 being liable to fail is sheer nonsense.



I was reading in one of those links that IB was more efficient than Haswell under load.  In the end, all things considered, they recommended the 3570k.  And they can't write anything on the internet that's not true, right?  

But yea, never heard anything about higher 1150 failure rates.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> IB was more efficient than Haswell under load



For reals? That's news to me. I might have been wrong and presumptious all this time, but for some reason I always had the impression Haswell was supposed to be more power efficient.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For reals? That's news to me. I might have been wrong and presumptious all this time, but for some reason I always had the impression Haswell was supposed to be more power efficient.



It's only what I read on the conclusion here: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1158&page=14

"The entire story, or recommending an upgrade, gets even tougher and weirder when considering the power consumption. At stock clocks the Core i5-4670K is the most efficient CPU. Equipped with this CPU our test system pulls 106 Watt out of the wall, followed by the Core i5-3570K with 107 Watt and then there comes the Core i5-2500K with 120 Watt. This is the case, when we run wPrime, *but when we put maximum load on the CPU using LinX the ranking looks like the following: the **Core i5-3570K** is in the lead with 116 Watt, then there is the Core i5-4760K with 128 Watt and at last there comes the i5-2500K with 135 Watt.* And it's like that hasn't been confusing enough, when considering power consumption when the CPUs are overclocked, then the Core i5-2500K is becoming more efficient. So overall if we consider power consumption of all CPUs at stock frequencies as well as overclocked to 4.5 GHz, the Core i5-3570K seems like the overall smartest choice, since it's a bit faster than the 2500K and it draws quite a bit less power than the 4670K."

I'm sure the MB has some bearing on the results!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2014)

Are you planning to run LinX all the time?  This may sound like a smart ass question but it's really not.  You found one benchmark that clouded the results and you are stuck on it.  The newer technology has better power management, which will most likely use the least wattage over the life of the system compared to the older tech.  You also have to consider that you are getting more performance with the newer tech.  Do you also realize that the spead is 14 watts with wPrime and 19 watts with LinX?  We've all done it; quit over analyzing it.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 12, 2014)

I've had my 1150 haswell setup since the launch in June 2013, and have had 0 issues with my mainboard or processor...it was tricky to OC because of all of the different options provided, but it's been a cool-running, stable and very responsive build. Plus with future 1150 CPU's, why not go with the newer stuff? At the time there were sales that made z87 + 4770k almost the same price as z77 + 3770k...at that point with the research at the time it seemed like a no-brainer to me. Keep doing the research, list what is truly important to you, and maybe verify where you've heard of these 1150 failures? I have heard that earlier z87 boards have a USB3 issue with some devices coming from sleep??? I don't know exactly, nor have I had the issue even with my early revision  board. My experience with haswell has been excellent.


----------



## prescient (Mar 12, 2014)

i guess i will get  this one   

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901


----------



## Kursah (Mar 12, 2014)

You could, but if you don't need 4 hyperthreading cores, save $100+ and get the plenty capable and cooler running (in my experience) 4670k. It doesn't have hyperthreading. If you think you'll keep the system for 4+ yrs w/o upgrading then going 4770k may be necessary. But really either way you'll get a very good chip.

Do yourself a favor and get the Intel Performance Plan...it's like $25 and covers damage from overclocking for one RMA replacement within the 3-year warranty that would otherwise not be covered.

https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 12, 2014)

I got my ZOTAC GTX760 4GB and it overclocks pretty high and performs better then the 2gb cards. I highly recommend it for only like $30 more its worth it


----------



## prescient (Mar 13, 2014)

Kursah said:


> If you think you'll keep the system for 4+ yrs w/o upgrading then going 4770k may be necessary. But really either way you'll get a very good chip.
> https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/



i could keep  it  for 4 years  even with the  i5 4670k  after  seeing the comparsation page i dont see how necessary it is
i mean its exactly the same  cpu but with hyper thread in the i7  which is  generally bad for gaming .   

http://ark.intel.com/compare/75048,75123

so maybe i  send the 100$   to a gtx770  .    

is ssd   a good idea ?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2014)

Hyperthreading is bad for gaming? Where are you getting that information from? Hyperthreading has it's benefits when processing power is needed, specifically multi-core processing power. Maybe in specific single core optimized games there might be a little performance loss...though I can't say I've noticed any in any recent experience with modern CPU's that feature it.

You may want to research or provide proof or experience before stating such things. Just like your comment about 1150 high rate of failures...which just isn't the case either, at least fwir all over the web and from what I've experienced. 

If anything it's supported in some games where it can help quite a bit (See BF3 and I'm sure BF4 for perfect examples), otherwise it shouldn't hurt gaming. In my experience it has not...I have the ability to turn off Hypethreading in BIOS....and I did recently I noticed 0 difference in the game(s) I played most frequently...mostly because they are stuck to 2 cores or less.

An SSD is a good idea if you want fast boot times, it will make a nice difference...maybe get one large enough for an OS, programs and a few games (240GB+)...I run a 120GB for OS and some programs and a Linux partition. As useful as an SSD can be, it'd be last on my list of things to do in a gaming build...gamers don't NEED to have a 10 second boot time, and with games pushing 20,30, 40+GB in install sizes, the .50-$1.00 USD/GB doesn't make sense if you own and play a lot of games versus mechanical drives. Build up the performance, add an SSD later or if you have extra budget left over is what I'd recommend.

A gtx770 is a solid investment, mine is a brute in games...I upgraded from an HD5870 and was very impressed. I have the Gigabyte Windforce edition. Though do some research, I've read of GTX760's being overclocked to match stock 770 performance or come close. Though 770's clock decently as well fwir, there's an OC thread here on TPU dedicated to GTX770s. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## prescient (Mar 15, 2014)

yes thanks  i did not male statements  u was asking


prescient said:


> as you see both settings comes in same price range , i have a strong desire to buy the new socket
> but the guys who recommended the old socket are real good experts . what is tech power up opinion ?



as you see ,   about the hyper threading  i had a hyper threading cpu once it was a single come Pentium and it never made
any difference when the dual core came out , it has nothing to do with having 2 cores showing on the device manger list ,
provide  us   with any bench mark that shows  hyper threading  making any  difference in  games performance .
maybe it wont be bad for games but its not  recommended .  amd cpu  dose not have hyper thread and its not a factor in gaming .

http://ark.intel.com/compare/75048,75123

i can get the i7   but i cant see any difference  except for the hp  and the 2 mb  cash  its a thing to consider thou .
i guess my  system will look like your system  Kursah's          

i7 4770k  Asus Z87   GTX 770   WD Black   Corsair HX750     SAMSUNG 2333SW lcd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2014)

If you go for the i5-4670K now, you should be able to upgrade, if needed or wanted, in 2 years. (don't ever plan on this, manufacturers can change course at any time)

Questions before I offer any other advice: 
1)Are you replacing your current system or are some of those parts available for this new system?
2)Do you ever see yourself getting a second graphics card?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 15, 2014)

Honestly I find use from the extra threads, be it in games that use them (when gaming) or the massive amount of multitasking and data manipulation tasks I do.  Otherwise I would've saved $100 and gone with the 4670k, I would still stick with this board series or gone with the MSI G65. I needed wifi, and the Asus Pro's wifi is top notch from my experience.

The Corsair PSU has been amazing...the newer ones are sweet too...mines from 2009 I believe. Still a beast...even under an OCCT PSU test load (loads CPU, Ram and VGA), the exhaust is cool.

Also bumblebee's questions are ones you should be asking yourself. I honestly should've went with a smaller board an case...I love my mid tower but I will never use a second card...every time I think I will I end up saving and buying a more powerful single card to get me through for 2-4 years.

Honestly for a great gaming build the 4670 will to just fine, even in games that utilize HT, when it's more mainstream we'll probably be on the next or next next gen CPU's and chipsets. But it's sure nice to have that extra capability now when I need it...but again I have uses beyond gaming for it, but games will only get better with implementations of it.

You're going to have a great build regardless of which CPU you choose. Something that will last you years with solid performance.


----------



## prescient (Mar 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you go for the i5-4670K now, you should be able to upgrade, if needed or wanted, in 2 years. (don't ever plan on this, manufacturers can change course at any time)
> 
> Questions before I offer any other advice:
> 1)Are you replacing your current system or are some of those parts available for this new system?
> 2)Do you ever see yourself getting a second graphics card?



all the parts in my system information will remain  except  for the mother board and everything on it .  the 4 parts i posted .  and yes my corsair  750tx  PSU  is from 2009 also .
i dont do  sli  vga  ill just go for the 770gtx 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130692

is this better ? or this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157371


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2014)

Are you planning on over clocking?


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 15, 2014)

it was socket 1156 with the failures, combination of the 3 screw approach from intel & foxconn's build quality

nothing has been failing recently other than the initial sandy bridge SATA recall & ivy's thermals (not a failure, just annoyed overclockers)


----------



## prescient (Mar 16, 2014)

i will oc but not at first , later when the  pc get older . i got my current rig  rig ocied to max as you see .

as for now it will be like this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131989
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104341

dunno about the vga   an   r9 280x  or  770 gtx  look at this


http://gamesystemrequirements.com/games.php?id=906
http://gamesystemrequirements.com/games.php?id=1694

lol   who  requested an i5? 

they want i7 and 6 cores cpu  and 16 gb ram and  3 gb  vga  so the amd looks more  logical than the 2 gb 770gtx
how is the 2 cards on bench marks ?

maybe the 770 gtx 4 gb ?


----------



## Vario (Mar 17, 2014)

My PNY GTX 770 OC is a tiny bit faster than my old Gigabyte 7970 OC.  The 7970 is similar/same as the 280x.  Don't bother getting more than 2GB of ram if you go with a 770.  It provides zero benefit.


----------



## prescient (Mar 18, 2014)

maybe it would  if the game  kicked more  than 2 gb ram ?? as if  the used less than 2 gb  you wont notice the difference

at anyway you are  recommending   the 770 gtx


----------



## Chetkigaming (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah i agree, i5 the same as i7 for gaming, better would be consider i5 + gtx 780 or 290 with water cooling.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> i5 the same as i7 for gaming


 
Not really, they are close, but sli and xfire require more processing power than single GPU setups.


----------



## prescient (Mar 18, 2014)

my love those  2  mb  extra l2 cash  can  make a difference, i had a powerful single  core Pentium all it had is 2 mb l2  cash  . plus  hyper threading can handle windows
 op  while a game is running


----------



## Vario (Mar 18, 2014)

prescient said:


> maybe it would  if the game  kicked more  than 2 gb ram ?? as if  the used less than 2 gb  you wont notice the difference
> 
> at anyway you are  recommending   the 770 gtx



http://alienbabeltech.com/main/gtx-770-4gb-vs-2gb-tested/3/



> This has been quite an enjoyable exploration for us in comparing the 4GB vRAM-equipped EVGA GTX 770 SC to the 2GB reference GTX 770 at the same clocks.  Unless a gamer plays at 5760×1080, we wouldn’t recommend choosing 4GB vRAM over 2GB for a single GTX 770 for today’s games.  However, if a gamer is planning to SLI GTX 770s at 5760×1080, then it might be reasonable to pick the 4GB version.  We can’t predict future performance of upcoming games so we will leave them out of our equation.



Yes I recommend the 770, very good experience so far for me.  The PNY I have runs by default at 1254mhz core / 1800mhz vram, when in boost mode, the highest of the 770s I have seen for sale.


----------



## prescient (Mar 19, 2014)

good  you recomened the 770 gtx 2 gb   and  extra  thanks for the the bench marks  but what about the 770 gtx 2gb   vs   the R9 780x  integrated 3 gb  ?

i know you said the 770gtx is better for now but how about  the 3 gb ram  of the ati for near future games ?  they will all recommended 3 gb  ram soon


----------



## Chetkigaming (Mar 19, 2014)

if you can wait few month, nvidia will announce new gtx 8xx line maxwell gpu, would be great buy.


----------



## prescient (Mar 19, 2014)

no i waited too long already plus they will start with high end cards few month's is a lot plus they always delay


----------



## prescient (Mar 24, 2014)

i went to the shop  and found those :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901  370$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131979  271$


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121770  430$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125463  430$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127759  400$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104371  180$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104363  180$

as for the cooler  they have this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103089  60$

or i can tell my sister to get me one of those from spain

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9301&m_mc=AFC-IR&cm_mmc=AFC-IR-_-na-_-na-_-na
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233082
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099


----------



## Vario (Mar 25, 2014)

Theres really no right answer for R9 280X 3GB vs GTX 770 2GB.  As far as gaming goes, they pretty much perform equivalent, with one of them outperforming the other in an equal number of games.
Just don't bother getting the GTX 770 4GB, its a waste.

Long term it probably doesn't matter, they will both be obsolete before that vram quantity is a big problem.  The extra 2GB of VRAM for the GTX 770 4GB only helps with very high resolutions, which is something that the 770 really shouldn't be running anyway, you should be running a 780ti or R9 290x for those.

If that extra 1GB of ram is very important to you then go with the R9 280X.  It also has 384 bit memory bus vs the 256 bit bus of the GTX 770.

As I said they are very similar so theres no wrong answer.


Those MSI R9 280X do have a reputation of having the fans leak oil though so I'd go with a different brand R9 280X if you do go with that over the GTX 770, maybe Asus or Sapphire.


----------



## prescient (Mar 25, 2014)

i keep saying to my self  if the 2 cards preforms the same 

why buy a 2 gb gtx card when you can buy a 3gb ati card (i mean the msi R9280x) ? for the same price ?
 when games are starting to ask for 3 gb? 

is it because my  1920 x 1080 will not use the 3 gb soon anyway  ?

as for the msi  R9 280x  its the only brand they have at the moment 
so what do you say about the 770 gtx brands ? asus or gigabyte ? that asus looks great with those pipes
and the gigabyte is oced  they go for the same price .  u scared me off the msi  i dont need oil leaks 
besides i miss nividia in a way .  
as it has been said i guess my 1920 x 1080  screen wont need that much ram and i usually change 
the vga every 2 years anyway . i usually invest in the infra structure  cpu mb ram ex ...

what about the ram and cooler ? what do you think ?


----------



## Vario (Mar 25, 2014)

With the 770 vs R9 280X somethings are faster other things are slower, its not as simple as ram quantity.  They are completely different architectures.  The only way to compare them is how well they perform on the same games, and the result is they perform very similarly.

EVGA is always a safe bet.  I got a PNY which is pretty nice but runs hot so I have to run a custom fan profile, but it also runs with a 1254 core overclock from the start which is more than most cards so that might be why its hotter.  I have heard good things about the Asus model.  I was not impressed with the Gigabyte 7970 I had before.


----------



## prescient (Mar 25, 2014)

yes that  770 gtx  asus  looks really good  i never liked the gigabyte  3 fans . 3 fans are a lot      the pipes are  better plus the ausu mb  will have better communication with it .
but the gigabyte is a bit oced  than it but i guess not by much . ill get this one

http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX770DC2OC2GD5/

what about the rams ? should i get the higher ?  2133


----------



## Vario (Mar 26, 2014)

Only if its the same price as 1600.  2133 might only net 2-3 fps at the most.  If you get a good deal on 2133 ram, then its not bad.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

skt 1155 is dead, might aswell go with 1150 or 2011, AM3+ or FM2+


----------



## prescient (Mar 26, 2014)

what about pc  speed ?  the ram wont make  my pc and loading time? faster ?  in that case they say the  1600  1.5  is  better






Vario said:


> Only if its the same price as 1600.  2133 might only net 2-3 fps at the most.  If you get a good deal on 2133 ram, then its not bad.



you mean the first post   ?   read  post #31


----------



## silkstone (Mar 26, 2014)

I know you want to upgrade now, and I don't blame you from your current system specs. But, have you considered waiting for the next-gen intel chips? They are meant to be focusing more on the desktop end and overclocking with the next revision.

http://thepcenthusiast.com/intel-devils-canyon-and-5th-gen-broadwell-slightly-detailed/


----------



## prescient (Mar 26, 2014)

good idea ,  but  now days they keep  re branding releasing and talking , every year they release new generation like the R9
it can be true but anyway the  high end new cpus will hit  500$  easily and will be out of my budget. the haswell i7  looks in good
price atm  like that article said .  plus i dont want to be beta tester for new intel  chips the 1150 socket had  lots of stability  problems at start .
i wasnt recommended to even use it .
if the new  generation will be for the same price then it might be a good idea but i guess the 4790k  will go like 600$

they say slightly , anyway . and a good after market cooler is good .
i oced my e8500  to 4ghz on stock cooler


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

@prescient: why are you still saying skt 1150 had problems? Many of us have already told you that you were given bad information about staying away from it.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 26, 2014)

Haswell processors has only 1 problem, if ur unlucky u might fall foul badly installed heat distributor, actually Ivy has same problems.
Both have bad thermal compound


----------



## prescient (Mar 26, 2014)

i didnt  say  1150  has problems  i said  when it was released ,  most new mb/cpu  new gen  comes up with such unsuitability at start 
now the  z87   got stable .  they always go commercial about new generation being better ,  just to sell it i mean they wont go that far 
read the i7 4770k  page  she will say the same good things about it . in fact this topic is worth a poll thread am starting .

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/upgrade-or-wait.199281/


----------



## silkstone (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd still keep an eye out for z97 release dates and wait a little while for one of those boards (if it's only a matter of weeks) even if u still go with 1st gen Haswell. I 'think' Z97 may be supporting DDR4 among other things.


----------



## prescient (Mar 26, 2014)

i got tired reaching a desision about the z87  from the z77  all that waiting and maneuvering is too much of work for me
i made the deal with the shop they will buy my old components i guess ill push through with it 
it cant be that long of a jump as they said slightly , its only marketing strategy 
and yes the  2133  ram are same price am going for it .


----------



## silkstone (Mar 26, 2014)

You'll see a huge boost and be happy, I'm sure. I'm on a decent enough chip atm. If I still had my old e8400, I don't think i'd be able to hold off.


----------



## Vario (Mar 26, 2014)

Get the Z87, Z77 motherboards are hard to find and it will only get worse


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

silkstone said:


> You'll see a huge boost and be happy, I'm sure. I'm on a decent enough chip atm. If I still had my old e8400, I don't think i'd be able to hold off.


 
Yeah, really, if you're on a K-branded Sandy Bridge, there's not much reason to upgrade yet.   I only went to IVB on secondary bc the skt 775 died, and will probably only update to the latest haswell (or beyond) on my HTPC when that m/b dies.  Leaves my main rig still on SB, and perfectly content!


----------



## prescient (Mar 26, 2014)

Vario said:


> Get the Z87, Z77 motherboards are hard to find and it will only get worse



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/in-great-confusion.198790/page-2#post-3084485


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 26, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> It's only what I read on the conclusion here: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1158&page=14
> 
> "The entire story, or recommending an upgrade, gets even tougher and weirder when considering the power consumption. At stock clocks the Core i5-4670K is the most efficient CPU. Equipped with this CPU our test system pulls 106 Watt out of the wall, followed by the Core i5-3570K with 107 Watt and then there comes the Core i5-2500K with 120 Watt. This is the case, when we run wPrime, *but when we put maximum load on the CPU using LinX the ranking looks like the following: the **Core i5-3570K** is in the lead with 116 Watt, then there is the Core i5-4760K with 128 Watt and at last there comes the i5-2500K with 135 Watt.* And it's like that hasn't been confusing enough, when considering power consumption when the CPUs are overclocked, then the Core i5-2500K is becoming more efficient. So overall if we consider power consumption of all CPUs at stock frequencies as well as overclocked to 4.5 GHz, the Core i5-3570K seems like the overall smartest choice, since it's a bit faster than the 2500K and it draws quite a bit less power than the 4670K."
> 
> I'm sure the MB has some bearing on the results!


+1

funny how they differentiated between two with a 1 watt margin. that is probably less than the accuracy of their tests lol.


as for OP, since you are doing a full upgrade anyway... there is no reason to NOT go for the most recent technology. Always best to stay updated.


----------



## prescient (Mar 26, 2014)

yes but i dont want to wait a year am hot to upgrade now 
also i  believe  the 4970k  will be very expensive  
also the first wave of buyers will be like beta testers lots of guys are still recommending the z77 over the z87  for stability .


----------



## prescient (Mar 26, 2014)

Vario said:


> If that extra 1GB of ram is very important to you then go with the R9 280X.  It also has 384 bit memory bus vs the 256 bit bus of the GTX 770.
> As I said they are very similar so there no wrong answer.
> Those MSI R9 280X do have a reputation of having the fans leak oil though so I'd go with a different brand R9 280X if you do go with that over the GTX 770, maybe Asus or Sapphire.



very good advice ,  i guess the gtx 770  made a big mistake not going 3gb  they went greedy to make the 4 gb model
they should have made one 770 gtx  with 3 gb  ram but that is nividia
amd is more decent at this point selling the card with 3 gb ram  its even 30 dollars  cheaper than the asus  770
that one gb is not important to me but i intend to keep this card for 2 years  and games started to ask for 3 gb already
the habit runs that soon the other games will follow and the 2gb will be under border land for recommended


https://www.google.com.eg/#q=msi 280x fan lickage

hehe  very good advise indeed , i was going for it . it would have leaked oil on my mb
circuits . dunno what is the thing with msi  heat sink i bought an msi 460 hawk 2 years ago and the heat sink wasnt even installed correctly a direct RMA

http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX770DC2OC2GD5/

look how pretty


----------



## prescient (Mar 26, 2014)

funny i still have the screen of the hawk
watch the max heat 100c

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/4756/picture003ni.jpg


----------



## prescient (Mar 27, 2014)

they will buy my  p5q pro/4gb ram/e8500/  for  71  $

and my  6870  for  71 $

should i go for it ? i need some refund


----------



## Vario (Mar 29, 2014)

6870 is worth around $100.  The rest should be worth about $150-200.  Combined, you are only getting back about half its value.


----------



## prescient (Mar 29, 2014)

yes but my  mb was defected when it first came and dose not plays dual channel memory only single channel. 
  and my cpu heat sink fan is busted  his already paying  around 85$   for  the gpu  . i oced the cpu for 3 years to 4ghz
that hardware is really used since 2009   and as you see the market is over flooded with new and old chips . i guess ill push on
with it better than going in rounds . he dosnt seem to want to bargain


----------



## prescient (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103197
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106219


which one ?


----------



## arskatb (Apr 1, 2014)

prescient said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103197
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181031
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106219
> 
> ...


I would pick http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018


----------



## Vario (Apr 1, 2014)

H80i will probably be the most painless, the NH-D14 takes up a lot of space.  The pump on the i series kinda sucks.  I don't know about the thermaltake or the coolermaster, I'd bet on the coolermaster being good except its a 140mm fan, get the 120mm one.

NH-D14 will probably perform the best but it is a monster.  I like my Phanteks PHTC12DX, you could look into that.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 1, 2014)

My vote goes to the cosair one..


----------



## prescient (Apr 8, 2014)

would this fit on my sumo  5115 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181060


_ also i forgot to ask would this built be good on my case ? summo 5115  and psu corsair tx  750


----------



## prescient (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/seidon/seidon-120v-plus/

is this one out yet?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 9, 2014)

prescient said:


> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/seidon/seidon-120v-plus/
> 
> is this one out yet?


at newegg it is not available or out of stock 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FFCB0BG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 9, 2014)

prescient said:


> yes that  770 gtx  asus  looks really good  i never liked the gigabyte  3 fans . 3 fans are a lot      the pipes are  better plus the ausu mb  will have better communication with it .
> but the gigabyte is a bit oced  than it but i guess not by much . ill get this one
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX770DC2OC2GD5/
> ...



The Asus DirectCU cards do not benefit from having an Asus board, that would be the Matrix cards, paired with an ROG board.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd go with the Nepton: http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/cooler_master_nepton_140xl_review/5

Edit, I saw you linked the H105 too, if it fits, go for that.


----------



## prescient (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...aphicscards/amdr9280xseries/11221-01-40g.html
http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...scards/nvidiagtx770series/02g-p4-2774-kr.html

this or this

i have this in the shop

http://www.egprices.com/en/product/thermaltake-water-3-0-extreme-water-cooler-compu-art


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 12, 2014)

Just see the benchmark 770 is slightly slower than r9 280X, BUT Techpoweup team rates 770 9.6 and 280x as 8/2, so I would recommend strongly to go for 770 even if it is a little slower for more proof
cons of 280x 

Very noisy during gaming
Low memory overclocking potential
High power consumption
BUT ULTIMATELY IT'S UP TO YOU, WHETHER YOU ARE ON THE GREEN OR RED TEAM! also games determine what tam you want to be on games like battlefield, crysis etc favour nvidia and games like AC, BATMAN etc favour NVIDIA, you can't really go wrong in buying anyone of these, if you really want 3gb of ram, the problem is that 770 is not available in 3gb only for 2 and 4gb so your only option would be 280x as 770 4gb is a complete waste


----------



## prescient (Apr 12, 2014)

yeah  look at it this way those 2 gpus  are not good handling more than 2 gb or ram anyway and the
770 gtx  4 gb is just the proof  on that the extra 1 g ram on the 280x is a bait to beat the better 770

still this screen is confusing

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/battlefield_4_vga_graphics_performance_benchmark,11.html

humm 2,5  vram on high ,  what if games started to pump that ram up ? ill be behind recommended
games req   by next year ?

its ok with some noise in game with my head set on and my win amp is on death fm channel
i am not planing to oc those 2 cards are stretched anyway lots of risks for few frame rate
i nearly  ruined my 6870  for 4 or 5 fps  lots of messing with fan controls also
cpu oc  is cool but vga not that good and am not worried about the electricity company 
also


----------



## prescient (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.egprices.com/en/category/computers/memory?cat=1&sub=112&sortby=price_desc

what ram would you pick ? lol  i  guess the beast 16 gb 2400  looks interesting


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 13, 2014)

prescient said:


> yeah  look at it this way those 2 gpus  are not good handling more than 2 gb or ram anyway and the
> 770 gtx  4 gb is just the proof  on that the extra 1 g ram on the 280x is a bait to beat the better 770
> 
> still this screen is confusing
> ...


Like I said you can't really do wrong here, RAM usage is completely based on size and quality of textures and doesn't really have any performance impact (fps), I still don't think there is even point in going with 3GB card if you are gaming at 1080p, only SLI would be able to max out..if you see iin your own benchmark there, RAM USAGE IS <2GB at ULTRA 4XMSAA AT 1440P..personally I think that none of the other games will exert more usage of GDDR5 THAN BF3, Still decision is yours fr the coming 2 years at least you should be able to max out with AA every game excluding 1 or 2 AAA TITLES, also I really discourage SLI just gget the fastest single card that you can buy use it then upgrade with a new card..



prescient said:


> http://www.egprices.com/en/category/computers/memory?cat=1&sub=112&sortby=price_desc
> 
> what ram would you pick ? lol  i  guess the beast 16 gb 2400  looks interesting



There is no real point in getting anything above 2100mhz even 1600mhz is MORE THAN ENOUGH for the best of AAA Titles, RAM doesn't have a real impact in gaming performance..go with Gskill RipjawsX or Cosair (may fave problem due to extended hieght of corsair vengeance RAMs),Must see vid


----------



## prescient (Apr 13, 2014)

the difference is small not to get  the 2400

is the g skill better than the hyper beast ?  i thought Kingston is better . the corsair is way too expensive


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 13, 2014)

prescient said:


> the difference is small not to get  the 2400
> 
> is the g skill better than the hyper beast ?  i thought Kingston is better . the corsair is way too expensive



G. Skill Trident X stuff is solid. 2133mhz memory is typically the sweet spot.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 14, 2014)

GSkill has released various series of models over the years, the Ripjaws were a early model the Ripjaws X cam e out aimed at the 1155/P67-Z68, Ripjaws Z a little oriented towards true quad channel and the X79 platform, Snipers were somewhat General sticks that are very strong, Ares again are basically general sticks, the Trident X line was released during the Ivy Bridge era in lower freq, though aimed towards Haswell, the higher freq Trident X weren't released until the release of Haswel

Trident X is designed for Z77, Z87. 

RipJaws Z is designed for X79.


----------



## prescient (Apr 15, 2014)

what is the main benefit of getting the z87 deluxe on the z87 pro ?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 16, 2014)

prescient said:


> what is the main benefit of getting the z87 deluxe on the z87 pro ?


Just see this
http://promos.asus.com/us/z87/comparison/


----------



## prescient (Apr 17, 2014)

humm   few  power  phases more . i used the  asus pro series for 6 years its great board
i guess the water cooling of the cpu will take care of extra heat not worth 100$ more


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 17, 2014)

prescient said:


> humm   few  power  phases more . i used the  asus pro series for 6 years its great board
> i guess the water cooling of the cpu will take care of extra heat not worth 100$ more


Yeah probably


----------



## prescient (Apr 18, 2014)

i made  a mistake there i dont know if the heat between the cpu and the phases are related , but anyway they all say 12 vrm is good
for a cpu that has its own vrm i can buy a good case with 100$


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2014)

prescient said:


> what is the main benefit of getting the z87 deluxe on the z87 pro ?


Look at the specs page. See if the deluxe has any feature the pro doesn't.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 19, 2014)

Just get the pro version if you are not extremely wealthy and don't care about money


----------



## prescient (Apr 21, 2014)

i  nuked the WD7501AALS

there it is 12050  Egyptian pound = 1721$ us dollar   

same items price at new egg =  us$ 1,374.92

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/TemporaryWishList.aspx

 am selling the old rig stuff for a 150$ (p5q pro/4gb ddr2ram/6870vga/sumo5115case/HddWD7501AALS) i feel its too little but i dont have a choice.

and maybe some discount that is 1450$ and the water cooler is a present for me from my little sisters  
so its around 1400 usd  , not much at all for such a killer .
9800 LE,  i have 9000 LE lol but i will figure something out  

i just decided to keep the psu  the 6 yo Corsair tx 750W is good enough and have the right cabling ?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 22, 2014)

prescient said:


> i  nuked the WD7501AALS
> 
> there it is 12050  Egyptian pound = 1721$ us dollar
> 
> ...


are you going to sli or overclock, id yes then if your psu is very old then you are going to have some load problems otherwise of it's been bought in the last 3-4 years it will be more than fine

NICE RIG, go for it..


----------



## prescient (Apr 22, 2014)

yes i will oc the cpu . dose it needs higher than 750w   i bought it  at 2009  .
no   sli  for me i use single strong gpu 

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/505







i posted at corsair ill see what they will say .


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 23, 2014)

prescient said:


> what is the main benefit of getting the z87 deluxe on the z87 pro ?



There's not really unless you think you might use the extra features.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 23, 2014)

prescient said:


> yes i will oc the cpu . dose it needs higher than 750w   i bought it  at 2009  .
> no   sli  for me i use single strong gpu
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/505
> ...



no prob with the psu, you can get it..


----------



## prescient (May 16, 2014)

i asked at corsair they give an ok on the psu . saving the 150$  is good for me 

how long dose those psu can last ? i mean what is the estimated life time for them?
do they usually take other components with them when they die ?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (May 17, 2014)

prescient said:


> i asked at corsair they give an ok on the psu . saving the 150$  is good for me
> 
> how long dose those psu can last ? i mean what is the estimated life time for them?
> do they usually take other components with them when they die ?


well, generally good psu can last 3 years of continuous usage just calculate and relate hours..with good performance, and good ones have safety features, when something goes wrong the pc will not start..and nothing will be damaged


----------



## prescient (May 21, 2014)

i used this one for 5 years non stop , u guess i should kick it out of the pc and get this 
http://www.egprices.com/en/product/cooler-master-g-series-g700w-12v-80-plus-psu-compu-art
or this
http://www.egprices.com/en/product/corsair-cx750m-750w-80-plus-bronze-modular-psu-baraka-computer

am gonna wait for the 4970k in June 6

4970k  is the  devil canyon ?  the refresh of the haswell  ?

or its the  broadwell  5th gen?


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 23, 2014)

prescient said:


> 4970k  is the  devil canyon ?  the refresh of the haswell  ?
> 
> or its the  broadwell  5th gen?



4970K is Devil Canyon = Haswell refresh.

Broadwell will be released probably Q4 2014 - Q1 2015, and will most likely be known as i3/i5/i7 5xxx.

By the way, you can edit posts rather than posting three in a row. People tend to get annoyed if you multi-post 

Layton


----------



## Tatty_One (May 23, 2014)

I think after 10 weeks the confusion has been solved, thread closed.


----------

